# Tricycle Identification Help



## thexman10 (May 30, 2012)

Was given an old trike to restore, have no real idea where to start.....so i figure if i know what i have finding parts for it would be easier.  So does anyone have any idea what this tricycle is?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 30, 2012)

Yours is a MTD tricycle...same company that made Midwest trikes, and looks like a 1960s model. MTD still makes lawn mowers to this day. http://www.tricyclefetish.com/mtd.php?osCsid=947f8dc1bde84f0de7407d95142c2f8e Keep an eye out on ebay for parts like a replacement handlebar.

Dave


----------



## thexman10 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks...besides looking on ebay and similar places and playing the waiting game, does anyone sell reproduction parts for this type of thing?


----------

